# Sig P229 Value



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Sig P229 that I purchased new, it was in a blue box and says on the side that frame is made in Germany. Does this make the gun of less value compared to a gun from Germany? Someone told me that the German made gun came in a black box and had made in Germany on the side.

My P238 came in a black box and my Walther that I purchased in Germany when I was in the Army came in a black box as well...


----------

